# What is the consensus on a Beretta Px4 Storm full size?



## vedonnell1969 (Jul 15, 2014)

Anybody who owns a Beretta Storm I would like to hear from you .Plus opinions are appreciated.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I think it is a love/hate thing. You either love them or hate them, but among Beretta fans, they seem to be wildly popular.


----------



## Kennydale (Jun 10, 2013)

I am considering buying a PX 4 Compact in 9mm or possibly .40. I would prefer to have a G model ( decocker only, no safety). My other consideration is the FNX.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Don't have a fullsize or ever shot one, but the compact is my edc. The unique lockup is reason enough to own one and if you understand it's benefit of durability and accuracy the more reason. Simplest takedown of any pistol and a very good DA/SA trigger to boot.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Kennydale said:


> I am considering buying a PX4 Compact in 9mm or possibly .40. I would prefer to have a G model ( decocker only, no safety). My other consideration is the FNX.


You can easily convert it to a "G" yourself, or take it to a gunsmith, did mine in about 10-15 minutes. Take apart the de-cocker and remove the detent ball bearing and there you have it, you will need a punch also.


----------



## Mik3e (Jul 11, 2012)

One of the nice features is the rotating barrel, which has the same effect as rotating the bullet. The bullet flies straighter down range and the barrel recoils straighter. This reduces barrel flip and makes the recoil easier to handle.


----------



## jpmtx (Jul 4, 2014)

I've had a 9mm PX4 Full Size as one of my pistols for several years now and have put hundreds of rounds through it without any problems. Accurate, reliable, and ergonomic. A real fine pistol. And good looking too. It's one of my "keepers."


----------



## triumph (May 16, 2014)

I am a new owner of a full size PX4 Beretta Storm .45 caliber model F (positive action safety, decocker DA/SA). It is my first gun. I have about 1200 rounds through it. Most of the ammo has been Atlanta Arms and Ammo reloads, but about forty hollow points as well. It has had about 6 failure to loads during regular firing all with the ten round magazine. (It came with a ten round and a nine round magazine.) 
I recently shot at my first IDPA (International Defensive Pistol Association) competition and had no issues with it during six stages and about 75 rounds (again AAA reloads). I bought it for two reasons, first several people (from gun enthusiasts to dealers and gunsmiths) tell me that it shoots great the recoil is more easily managed than the regular type nonrotating barrel guns, and secondly because I wanted the positive action (lever) safety that was not available on many other guns. As a first time owner and soon to be Concealed Weapon carrier I felt like it would be a good feature. At the IDPA competition all safety mechanisms must be engaged when shooting and it does slow down your times a bit. I still feel it's right for me though.
I also shot 50 rounds through a PX4 full size .40 caliber prior to buying mine and it shot without any failures or snags. 
I would not feel confident in telling you about accuracy or reliability simply because I do not have the experience necessary to do so. I have read though that some accuracy is given up for extreme reliability and have seen videos of the Storm dragged through a muddy swamp by a string tied to the trigger guard and then loaded and fired as well as a video of the same guy carrying the gun through the swamp underwater for a minute then just simply picking it up above the surface and firing a magazine off. 
I hope you get some information out of this that helps. Keep us informed as to your decision.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I love my PX4 Storm - it's a great shooter IMHO


----------



## Spike12 (Dec 10, 2008)

For what it's worth: I had a Cougar, the Storm's daddy, and it NEVER failed me. It was really easy to work on and given that mine was in .40 I never gave the recoil a second thought. That Brutonion (?) finish has got to be one of the toughest out there. It was my first every day carry that I really stuck with (over a year). Everything about it just always worked. It ate everything I gave it. I liked the fat grips that were designed for *comfort* NOT flat sided to hide under your coat. 

The ONLY reason I got rid of it was the DA/SA trigger. I just couldn't get good with it. My everyday carry now is a 1911 commander from S&W. A Series E 1911SC with Scandium frame and rounded grip.


----------



## BigT (Jun 20, 2014)

I tote a subcompact. It uses the traditional tilt barrel 
system. Plenty accurate. My viridian C5L fits underneath
handsomely. The grip is fat. I prefer the joints of my 
proximal phalanges to line up under the trigger to give 
me a natural point of aim. They wont. It took a few rounds to learn how 
to shoot it.


----------



## WRGADog (Jun 17, 2014)

I have a full size, compact, and subcompact PX4 and a CX4 set up for PX 4 mags. All of mine are 9mm. Of the three pistols, I like the compact best primarily because of its size. The PX4 is a great gun, very accurate, reliable, and easy to maintain.


----------



## Kennydale (Jun 10, 2013)

I was thinking that the full size could be concealed. I have XS Big Dots on my carry gun now. But they only make them for the PX4 FS. There is a online store out of Arlington, TX that has the40's for $399.00


----------



## Desertrat (Apr 26, 2007)

I like them.


----------



## Aronis (Nov 3, 2013)

I have the SD in 45. It's a great gun. Easy CC with IWB 

Functionally very similar to M9 

Shoots very nicely.


----------



## oldranger53 (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm leaning towards one of these as well


----------

